# Unterschied zwischen Element Team und Elemement 30er, 50er etc. pp.



## Seal2001 (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin Gemeinde,

ich habe mal ne kleine, wohl für Euch einfache Frage, aber ich steig da nicht so recht dahinter und weil die Preise deftig brav unterschiedlich sind... 

Worin bestehen denn die Unterschiede zwischen einem Rocky Mountain Element Team und einem Element 50? 

Aus meiner Sicht ja nur die Ausstattung. Der Rahmen selbst dürfte der selbe sein - oder? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Voraus!

Gruß
marcus


----------



## Nofaith (27. Oktober 2009)

1. Je nach Baujahr unterscheiden sich die Team-Rahmen zu den normalen im Federweg. 
2. Der Team ist ein Scandium-Rahmen, alle anderen aus 7005er Aluminium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seal2001 (28. Oktober 2009)

Danke dir! 

Also doch noch was im Gewicht - wird aber wohl minimal sein!

Frage hat sich somit erledigt!

Danke!

Gruß
marcus


----------

